# Gave up work



## Donaoib (6 Jun 2019)

Hello I gave up work this year to mind my two children.  Does anyone know if I should start paying my own stamp towards my old age pension.  I'm 35. I know it's along way away but don't want to get caught out nearer the time.


----------



## RedOnion (6 Jun 2019)

You should qualify for Homemaker scheme until children are 12. Read the full criteria:





						Homemaker's Scheme
					

This scheme makes it easier for a homemaker to qualify for the State Pension (Contributory).




					www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## Donaoib (6 Jun 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Bobalin (12 Sep 2019)

I'm in the same situation but confused by the proposed Total Contributions Approach.  If at the moment the Homemakers scheme disregards time caring in the home when calculating the average contributions - how will homemakers be protected if it's the absolute number of contributions that will be counted (TCA approach)?


----------



## huskerdu (12 Sep 2019)

Its explained here






						State Pension (Contributory)
					

The State Pension (Contributory), previously called the Old Age (Contributory) Pension, is payable to people aged 66 and over who have worked and paid enough social insurance contributions.




					www.citizensinformation.ie
				









						Government announces significant improvements to pension calculations for post 2012 pensioners with contribution gaps for homemaking and caring who were assessed under the pension rate band changes in 2012
					






					www.welfare.ie


----------

